# did i buy wrong filter pump??!!



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

i just rececntly bought a fluval 305 for my 120litre(27 gallon) tank. i wanted the 205 but the shop i went to, which had 105-405's on sale, were out of stock. now that i have got the thing home, i'm kinda scared that it will create too much agitation in my tank and my poor little guys will end up in some sort of spiralling whirlpool of death??!!! especially after reading "fishies in fluval" and a few other postings....HELP!
should i take it back (it has not been installed yet)???!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It could but you could always modify the output and make a spraybar for it. Not sure of the new fluval gph rates. I had a 204 on a 20 high with no problems.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

madame loach said:


> i just rececntly bought a fluval 305 for my 120litre(27 gallon) tank. i wanted the 205 but the shop i went to, which had 105-405's on sale, were out of stock. now that i have got the thing home, i'm kinda scared that it will create too much agitation in my tank and my poor little guys will end up in some sort of spiralling whirlpool of death??!!! especially after reading "fishies in fluval" and a few other postings....HELP!
> should i take it back (it has not been installed yet)???!!


A spray bar is a great idea. But the filter comes with everything you need. I have the 305 myself (a great filter BTW) and I can offer a few tips. 

1) You could cut the output hose a little short so the flow is at the top of the tank. (don't cut it too short. Leave enough room incase the water level drops between cleanings.

2) Adjust the angle. Play with he angle of the output and see what’s best for your tank 

3) Deflect the out put. I have a piece of drift wood deflecting mine. 

Remember water agitation is a GOOD thing. Not only does it keep things from settling to the bottom of the tank. The constant turning of the water will introduce more oxygen into the system and help keep the water cool!


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Simpte said:


> It could but you could always modify the output and make a spraybar for it. Not sure of the new fluval gph rates. I had a 204 on a 20 high with no problems.


fluval 305

Aquarium: up to 70 Gallon.
*Pump output:* 260 gph
Filter Circulation: 185 gph.


----------

